# It started with a badge



## Just Jeff (Jan 27, 2020)

Once again, I started yet another project before finishing the other project I’m working on. But this one should be a quick one. I’ve got most of the parts for this build.

Anyhow, I bought a badge at the Long Beach Cycle swap meet a few months back. And that is where this project took root.

I forgot to take a photo of the badge before I shaped it to the frame. It was still flat and the holes weren’t drilled yet. But enough rambling. And time for the photos. Here is the badge.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 27, 2020)

And here is the frame and forks that I will be using for this project. 1939 Schwinn DX frame and a crusty chrome Ranger fork


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 27, 2020)

Wheel set is on the way from a fellow CABER, and I’ve got a nice set of ‘37 Schwinn cranks ready to go. Just need to find my rechromed sprocket first. I’ll post more when I get the parts


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2020)

Now that's a project that demands priority!     Make sure @barnyguey gets that head badge in his next publication.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 27, 2020)

I have seen that badge before. I would also stop my other projects and get that one a bike. Great start you S.O.B..


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 27, 2020)

I love the badge!!! That would make me wanna build a Schwinn too


----------



## fattyre (Jan 28, 2020)

That’s an amazing badge!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 28, 2020)

Awesome project. 
Hammerhead


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2020)

I hope you made a bunch of those badges. I'd like to get one. I'm sure a lot of people would.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 28, 2020)

I believe you can get those badge's on eBay...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 28, 2020)

The gentleman I got the badge from had 3 of them. I believe he was the one that actually made them, but I’m not 100% on that. I’ve also seen one for sale here on the CABE as well so they are out there.

As for this project, I hit a small setback. My fork has a bad thread section so I will need to address that before final assembly. For a temporary fix I will be installing a locking blade for for now. I’ll post pictures tomorrow as the bike is at work, and I am not today. 

The only major part I’m missing is the wheel set. Hoping they arrive sometime this week


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 29, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I believe you can get those badge's on eBay...



$


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Anyone have an eBay link or the contact info of the guy that made the badge? I did a quick search and couldn't find it on eBay. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 29, 2020)

@catfish @Freqman1 contact: @volksboy57


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 29, 2020)

Maybe a bike shop nearby can use a thread cutting tool and chase the threads so you don’t have to buy the tool?


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 29, 2020)

I made that badge. I am glad you like it, and that project is so freaking sweet!
I am not sure when I'll get around to making more badges, because I have bad time management skills.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## BFGforme (Jan 29, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Maybe a bike shop nearby can use a thread cutting tool and chase the threads so you don’t have to buy the tool?



Omega bike shop in Oceanside has the thread chaser for all different kinds of forks! Used them couple times and works out well!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 1131635




If you ever do another run please put me down for one. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 29, 2020)

jacob9795 said:


> Maybe a bike shop nearby can use a thread cutting tool and chase the threads so you don’t have to buy the tool?




Unfortunately the threads in the middle are thin. So when I tighten the jamb nut it tightens the bearing race at the same time. I’ve got a spare bent fork that will give its life to save the chrome Ranger fork. But for now I’ve got a place holder that’s almost as cool.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 29, 2020)

And now I wait for the wheels to arrive


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 29, 2020)

I wish I had bought all 3 of the badges at that swap meet. But my funds were low that day from buying other goodies


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2020)

So when you get to the bike rack how do you know which bike is yours?


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 29, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> So when you get to the bike rack how do you know which *Schwinn* bike is yours?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 29, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I believe you can get those badge's on eBay...



$


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 29, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> $



V.I


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 29, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> V.I



good boy....... it takes you a little bit but you're catching on... i know you,re slow but that,s ok


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 29, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> good boy....... it takes you a little bit but you're catching on... i know you,re slow but that,s ok



Sorry not gonna clog your thread with the village idiots nonsense....


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 3, 2020)

My rims arrived! Absolutely perfect for this one! So I’m getting closer. Still need a longer seatpost and some grips. And still need to fix the chrome fork, but I’m happy with it so far


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 3, 2020)

Those rims are killer for that frame


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, Those wheels are a great match.  Do you have any kind of clear finish on the frame or is it just distressed? That is a fun project you have going.


----------



## JLF (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks all. I’m having some fun with this build. So glad I saw these wheels for sale here on the CABE, they really do fit this bike well. The bare metal areas of the frame do have a clear coat on them. But the rest of the frame is still original paint and/or primer that have been polished up with some good old Meguiars polish.
Dug out one of my old Wald axle mount side stands, and I also found a chain guard that I think will look good on the bike. And I’m looking for a longer seat post still. I’m hoping to get them on this weekend so I can finish this project and start riding!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 7, 2020)

Chainguard is installed. It’s a little darker than I was hoping for, but I like it. I even found a crusty old bell for it in my stash of parts.  
Other than a longer seat post and fixing the chrome fork, I think it’s done. Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## JLF (Feb 7, 2020)

I know Ive commented before, but I have to tell you this looks so cool; and has inspired me to preserve a pre-war rider for my own collection.  I would have never considered the clay color for tires, until now.  Well Done!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 10, 2020)

Found a longer seat post this past weekend. So I was finally able to get the seat I wanted to use on the bike. Also “distressed” the chain guard a little to make it better fit the condition of the bike. And lastly for today, my deco stem was bent too much for me to fix here at work, so off it came and an old CWC stem I had went on in its place.
Then it was time for a short lunch ride!
Next on the list to do is rebuild the hubs, and fix the chrome fork and this project will be done! And then I’ll be back to my Hiawatha project


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 20, 2020)

Got the new handlebars for the dx recently. Absolutely love them on it. And I needed the clay tires for a different project, so they were swapped out as well. Rebuilt the hubs today and other than the chrome fork that I still need to fix, I think this build is about done.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2020)

If you wrap to plumbers Teflon tape around the thin spot you can get the bearing race adjusting cone to stay put while you tighten the lock/cap nut.
I know, it sounds funky, but it does actually work quite well in those situations.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 20, 2020)

Too late for that, but I shall keep that in mind if it ever happens to me again. 




Just need to make time to weld it up and life will be good.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 23, 2020)

Fork has been fixed! So tomorrow the Dx will be completed. Can’t wait to get to work to get it assembled and go for a ride!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)

Fork is done and on the bike. So glad I fixed it because it’s so much better than the painted fork was


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)

And one last thing today. My first attempt at recovering a saddle. I had a crusty old chopper seat with a nice piece of leather on it still and a crusty old Troxel saddle that was in dire need of a redo. A little paint, some new foam, and some spray glue. What could go wrong.

A few observations. Different foam would help, but hey, I used what had laying around. Next, no distractions while working in the future. I was interrupted in the middle of the job, and it was not fun. Lastly, with strong spray glue, be careful around it. My work jacket now has a 6” strip of glue residue attached to it because I wasn’t careful. Live and learn. At least the saddle came out ok for a first time noob
*

*


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)

After lunch the saddle go on the it’s new home, the bad mofo Dx


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 24, 2020)

The work you did on the chain guard really helped blend it in better.    The donor threaded section looks like a good call .   Looks like you added some length as well .   Truss rods will be nice on that chrome fork set up.   Cool build....................WAY COOL BADGE !!        ride safe !


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you. Once I find my truss rods it will be done. Hard part is finding them though

and one last pic with the recovered saddle installed


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 24, 2020)

Pretty soon that Saddle will be "Form Fitted "   !!            Looks like your having fun .     Keep the rubber side down !


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your build. I looks like fun and inspires me to get to work on my projects. I do like the look of the red tires best. 
Shawn M.


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 24, 2020)

To be honest, I liked the clay tires more too. So I bought another set on the way home today. Guess I’ve got 1 more small change in store for the Dx


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 25, 2020)

Just Jeff said:


> Fork has been fixed! So tomorrow the Dx will be completed. Can’t wait to get to work to get it assembled and go for a ride!View attachment 1144847
> View attachment 1144848
> 
> View attachment 1144849
> ...



Nice welding!


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks! A friend helped me with it. The welding part is easy, the light hand with a grinder is always the hard part for me 

Btw, the badge was a huge hit on Facebook with the Schwinn group I’m in. Everyone wants one now! Lol

And one last update on the Dx. Clay tires are back on. So, until I find my truss rods, I think this build is done. Time to ride!


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 26, 2020)

What length/ type truss rods do you need?


----------



## Just Jeff (Feb 26, 2020)

Not sure on the length. But it’s a prewar Schwinn locking fork with the integrated truss support. I know I had a set, but for the life of me I can’t seem to find them anyplace


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 6, 2020)

Well, as is usually the case, I decided to change yet another thing on the Dx. The rechromed cranks were bugging me, so thanks to a CABE member, I now have a set of cranks and an original sweetheart sprocket that look way better on the Dx!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 15, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> I made that badge. I am glad you like it, and that project is so freaking sweet!
> I am not sure when I'll get around to making more badges, because I have bad time management skills.



I’d love to buy one when you start making them again. Something custom maybe?


----------



## TonyD (Mar 15, 2020)

I want one!! You should sell them. 
I’m gonna read the whole post now. Sorry I’m sure I’m not the first one to ask. I love it. Great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hopefully as it gets warmer outside, I'll start making them again.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 18, 2020)

Wasnt the original badge made by Ted Lusher of Novato Ca?


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 21, 2020)

Pedals Past said:


> Wasnt the original badge made by Ted Lusher of Novato Ca?



no, I designed the badge. I taught Ted how to make badges, and gave him stencils to make a couple different type. I don't think I ever gave him stencils to make the BMF badge. I did give him a bunch of stencils to make oval excelsior badges.


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 23, 2021)

Quick update on my Dx. It has morphed into a more original looking bike now. Almost complete now too. Still searching for truss rods for it. And because it was a tank bike from the factory I need a tank. But other than that I think it’s done for now


----------

